

Show HN: Yarnee for iOS - pow-tac
https://itunes.apple.com/app/yarnee/id878999441?mt=8

======
pow-tac
This is an App we worked on for many months, it was released to the public
yesterday.

I was the technical project manager, what do you think about it?

BTW: You can give me simple feedback by shaking your iPhone very hard - then a
screen shot will be captured and you can add a comment for me :-)

------
devOp
Looks very well designed. Unfortunately i don't have an iphone, but i like the
idea of the "yarn".

~~~
pow-tac
Thank you for the Feedback!

